# Paint!



## Dnd026 (Mar 9, 2011)

C&C Welcome

Havent edited a lot of them yet


Let me know if you guys are interested in set pics


----------



## gummibear (Mar 9, 2011)

these are really cool, would you mind sharing how, or what kind of set up you had. My favorite is 1 and 3, very colorful and vibrant. Although if the crop was a little less tight on some of these and it might show more of the paint splatter (3 & 4) it would look better to me. But I really do like these, very interesting and artistic, in more than one way.


----------



## Dnd026 (Mar 9, 2011)

There ya go, it was hard to get a perfect crop cause I wasn't sure how big the paint burst was going to be. Heres my set up, it was on a speaker and I just played music through the speaker and had a balloon wrapped around the top of the speaker with paint on it.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats some great stuff you got here.


----------



## Davor (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow beautiful artwork you got there, i really enjoyed viewing your photos and thanks for sharing your setup as well. Cheers!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty!  I really want to try this some day when I'm bored.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait... if you're camera was that close, and you had it covered in plastic to protect it from paint.... what did you have covering the lens?  Or did you leave it bare and just pray it stayed free of paint?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's pretty cool!  #2 looks like a naked figure.  



e.rose said:


> Wait... if you're camera was that close, and you had it covered in plastic to protect it from paint.... what did you have covering the lens?  Or did you leave it bare and just pray it stayed free of paint?


 The lens looks like it has plastic on it too.


----------



## Dnd026 (Mar 9, 2011)

I left the front of the lens open but it had a filter on it. I taped the plastic to the tip of the filter and yes prayed that nothing would hit it


----------



## kundalini (Mar 9, 2011)

Very cool.   :thumbup:


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

Dnd026 said:


> I left the front of the lens open but it had a filter on it. I taped the plastic to the tip of the filter and yes prayed that nothing would hit it


 
Ah well at least you can replace a filter


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 9, 2011)

Love them! Very cool! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Miladymimi (Mar 10, 2011)

Really neat.  They came out looking very sculptural.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## matseski (Mar 10, 2011)

check out the film OiO by Simon Goulet.  


here is a really low quality sample, but you can get the idea


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice set.

Yes been tried this myself after Christmas.  Now building a sound trigger system to time this stuff better.  Had similar set up without the plastic over camera.  Did have the filter though.


----------



## KenC (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!  You probably play with your food too.


----------



## Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I am speechless, the shots are beautiful, especially #1 and #2. Great idea with the speaker.


----------



## Dnd026 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys


Yes I had a filter and your right I do play with my food haha


----------



## Stormchase (Mar 18, 2011)

really cool. I like the yellow close up. looks like a flower! many cool shots in there. Good setup too thanks for sharing.


----------

